# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Offshore Company + Banking

## AMB57

Hi all,

have registered a couple of Seychelles IBCs and set them up with offshore bank accounts with Barclays Seychelles. I have one such company + bank account lying relatively dormant with only a single deposit some 12 months ago to activate the bank account... has about US$2000. Might anyone be interested in taking it off my hands? Relatively easy admin relative to signing up a new company and the pain of applying for a bank account. I can adjust all the registers and sort out the xfer paperwork easily enough. Would like US$3000 or ZAR 30,000 for the co including its US$2k bank account holding. Suits someone in a hurry who isn't keen on waiting 2-3 months to sort out the banking side especially - and I promise you it will be v difficult to organise an IBC + Bank account for under ZAR 1000 (agency fees, postage, etc etc)

please inbox me if interested. Will be a pity to have gone through all this schlep just to shut it all down and xfer the money out, which I am on the verge of doing in the next Cpl of weeks.

tx,
AMB57

----------


## AMB57

So sorry, meant to say USD 1000 rather than ZAR 1000 for company & bank account setup costs. But am negotiable! Just checked bank balance - it is $2075

----------

